# Call Recording



## tyloud78 (Jul 3, 2011)

Recently came from the Thunderbolt. I'm wondering if there is a Rom or Kernel that has been created to support a decent call recording app yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very very interested in this as well. Replied on it a lot.

Bumps


----------



## tyloud78 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion on this topic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea, I rely on it a lot & no solution yet is bummer


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I bet if we could get dev of CallRecorder, Skvalex together with Imoseyon I bet we could get results but getting their paths to cross...I emailed Skvalex but have not heard back.


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll throw in my $0.02 as well. I loved having CallRecorder by Skvalex on my DInc. It's one of the very few things I miss on the GNex. I would be VERY interested in seeing this feature brought to the Nexus as well!

More than a convenience, it helped cut off a potential lawsuit once when I explained to the jerk that I had a recording of exactly what he said that he later denied.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anything's??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kobik (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd like to see this implemented too.
Really missing it.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Why don't u guys ask imoseyon and see if he can implement it?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

I've searched for hours and came up empty.
I think it's a question of legality.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I asked IMO, & he said if I could let him know what kernel tweaks needed to be performed he'd try implementing them. Reached out to Skvalex from CallRecorder in market and he asked me to get a hold of avs something or another. So far going nowhere but in circles.

I miss it dearly too!

More talk... http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14305-Kernel-with-Call-Recording

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

Some news regarding this...:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1422779&page=9


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I would like this as well...
But just so ya'll know...

Google Voice now has the option.
So if you KNOW you're going to record a call...Swap over to Google Voice.
Press 4 in-call (enable the option online through GVoice settings).
A voice comes over "This call is being Recorded" and your recording is instantly available online.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I would like this as well...
> But just so ya'll know...
> 
> Google Voice now has the option.
> ...


I think it only works if the person calls you. There is no way to do it if you call them.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

brainfire said:


> I've searched for hours and came up empty.
> I think it's a question of legality.


Its only illegal if you live in one of these states.

California
Connecticut
Florida
Illinois (debated, see next section)
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Montana (requires notification only)
Nevada
New Hampshire
Pennsylvania
Washington


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh what should I do now, I live in Vienna Austria : (... < /sarkasm > Eh sorry, I have read legal instead of illegal : )).


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

!crazy said:


> Oh what should I do now, I live in Vienna Austria : (... < /sarkasm > Eh sorry, I have read legal instead of illegal : )).


You should GTFO. This is the cdma thread.

I haz no sig


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Legal in Texas if at least one party agrees. That one party can be you by yourself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> You should GTFO. This is the cdma thread.
> 
> I haz no sig


Very well : ).


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

From what i can remember MIUI's phone app has call recording built into it, not sure havent run in for awhile.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

If you need the libasound.so file I made this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2017926/Gnex/libasound.zip
Just flash it

As far as I know no ROMs come with it included. In ICS the file was renamed libaudio.so


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

DHO said:


> If you need the libasound.so file I made this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2017926/Gnex/libasound.zip
> Just flash it
> 
> As far as I know no ROMs come with it included. In ICS the file was renamed libaudio.so


what does this do exactly? I would love to us the call recorder app by skvalex again. One of the many things I miss from the TB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> what does this do exactly? I would love to us the call recorder app by skvalex again. One of the many things I miss from the TB.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well said, as would I(a previous TB owner...).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> what does this do exactly? I would love to us the call recorder app by skvalex again. One of the many things I miss from the TB.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


One of the requirements for the app is lidasound.so
If your ROM lacks it, flash it.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

DHO said:


> One of the requirements for the app is lidasound.so
> If your ROM lacks it, flash it.


where would I check to see if my rom has it? Running AOKP B31. I'm very motivated to get this working. Unfortunately I don't have the devs skills to accomplish this. I was under the impression that it mostly depended on the kernel to function properly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> where would I check to see if my rom has it? Running AOKP B31. I'm very motivated to get this working. Unfortunately I don't have the devs skills to accomplish this. I was under the impression that it mostly depended on the kernel to function properly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


AOKP 31 + CM9 + DT's ROMs do not
You can use a file explorer to go to /system/lib/libasound.so. If you see it, you have it


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Any of you all messed with this anymore?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

